# Cadbury and the results of a Snake bite



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Cadbury came in one evening after a day of exploring and his face was extremely swollen.I figured if it had been a rattler he would have already been dead and if the swelling hadn't gone down by in the morning then I'd make a special trip into work.








Luckily the swelling was down the next morning and the bite didn't abscess. You can see the cut on the right side of his face and there was a matching cut on the middle of his left cheeck which is barely visible. 








I swear he doesn't know if he's a dog, a duck, or a cat.








Cadbury stretches out on Murphie's bed after a long day of recuperation.








And later on the new bed after Murphie FINALLY gets off of it.


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Yowsers! 8O 

I am glad that Cadbury recovered nicely.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

We can relate!!! We've had one killed by a snake (Mudpie, she was bitten on the chest), and Powder was bitten in the face a couple of days after that. His face swelled up pretty bad on the side of the bite. We actually found, and killed, 5 snakes (2 adult, 3 babes) over the next couple of weeks. One rattlesnake, 3 copperheads, and 1 corn snake (yeah, I know it's not poisonous, but we were in







mode).

For those that don't know, if your cat is bitten by a poisonous snake on an extremity (legs, tail, face), they will probably only swell up and feel poopy for a couple of days. If it's on the body, it's almost always fatal. Please don't make your cat suffer the way we did Mudpie; it would be better for the cat to just put it down.

I'm glad Cadbury is OK!!!!


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

Gee after reading your post this a.m. I called Spike and said "the snakes are already out, go put out that snake deter"! I am sorry about little Cadbury, but he seems to be doing ok. Spike had said he was starting to resemble a british shorthair's wide broad face (with all his swelling). I just wanted to clarify Spike's above post, we didn't know mudpie was going to die, on the contrary the vet (2 different vets in two days said they thought she would be okay) if we knew then what we knew now we would've put her to sleep because she really did suffer, and we were so mad at the vets. When Powder got bit in the face they just gave him an antibiotic shot and a steroid shot. He was a ok in a day. I am so glad for Cadbury, and I guess we really need to check our kitty bodies frequently.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear about Mudpie. That's a ton of snakes you found. About all we have are cottenmouths and rat snakes. The vets I work for say that usually they can survive a snake bit unless it is a rattler and then they die fairly quickly. The main concern is in infection rather then the posion if the cat survives long enough to get to a vet. The only place around here that even has anit-venom for rattlers is the Emergency clinic which is an hour away and they aren't willing to sell it to the other vets for them to use. I've never even heard of a cat getting bit on the body. Seems like usually it would happen when they were stalking them and lose the fight.

limyer-what do you use for snake deter? I was wanting something to keep them away when they kept eating my duck eggs and never could get any good suggestions. My cousin killed a 6 ft rat snake that was in the process of eating my eggs. It was neat to see it swallowing the egg, but it really made me mad and I didn't care that they aren't posinous.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

All the vets we talked to, and just about everything we found on the net, said that anitvenin for cats is useless. Mudpie was bitten by a _baby_ copperhead. The bite looked like a staple had been pushed into her chest, it was that small. The only reason we found it was because it started bleeding while the vet was examining her.

As far as the snake repellent, it's called "Snake-A-Way" http://www.repel.com I just re-read the label, and it says that it only works on Rattlesnakes and Checkered Garter snakes. Specifically does not work for Cottonmouth and Copperhead. Probably why were going to send it back. It's primary ingredient is Naptha-based. You could use mothballs if you can put them where the cats can't get at them.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Poor Cadbury!  I'm glad he's ok  .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

His poor poofy face, I'm so happy to hear he's all better.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Spike-Thanks for the info on the snake repellent. It would at least work on keeping two types away from the eggs. Although for the most part we have cottonmouths around the pond. I'll give the mothballs a try though and see if that helps.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Looks like a case of the mumps. I'm sure glad he's OK, it wouldn't be at all humorous, otherwise.  I'll bet you were pretty worried for a while, though.


----------



## MunchkinMama (Aug 31, 2004)

Owie! That looks painful. I'm glad he's ok, though.


----------

